# Weird RAID 0 Error Occurred (0) on WD Green Caviers



## Sensi Karate (May 6, 2011)

My two WD Green Caviers which have been working perfectly for the last year since I raided them, just recently (for the last few weeks) has given me an error of: "Error Occured (0)" during the bootup section of the Raid. I searched a little on the error and most people were saying there Raided 0 arrays were dead and couldn't be used because of the error. However with mine I can still access them easily and there speeds seem the same as previously (slightly slower with all the junk I've put into the 2TB Raid). I can't remember EXACTLY, but I believe I first saw this error when I had to manually restart my computer and it came up in orange writing (which scared me at the time) during the bootup. However I restarted the computer after the incident and it returned to the normal green text and the normal Raid 0 boot up. It has only reappeared over the last few weeks and hasn't gone since. 

I haven't been to fussed with it as it seemed like they were working fine, however recently I've been getting this sort of 'lagg' that happens every hour or two where my whole computer just like freezes completely and usually my frames p/s drops to 5 ish, and I have to wait like 4 minutes until it unfreezes. It just annoys me when I'm playing a FPS or online game where I freeze during something crucial and it costs me and the team a game. The thing is I can still talk perfectly fine to people on Skype, Ventrilo, TS and things like that and the games and programs NEVER crash either, it just seems my computer freezes up itself (not programs) and then unfreezes after a few minutes. I'm fairly sure the freezing has something to do with the raid error problem because they both appeared at very similar times.

Any help would be appreciated into finding out whats happening. 

Cheers!


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 6, 2011)

Mmm.


----------



## Millennium (May 6, 2011)

Check the windows error log (event viewer in administrative tools) for any errors relating to raid volumes or drivers around the time of the slow down. Sounds like it could be disk related to me but can't be sure but sounds like it  Since windows doesnt crash there should be something relating to it in the event log (System or application)

If you see something fishy post it up here someone will help you out!


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 6, 2011)

backup the data and remove the raid. Format the drives individually and then run the patch found by following the links in this post

Then redo the raid, and copy the data back over.


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 7, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Check the windows error log (event viewer in administrative tools) for any errors relating to raid volumes or drivers around the time of the slow down. Sounds like it could be disk related to me but can't be sure but sounds like it  Since windows doesnt crash there should be something relating to it in the event log (System or application)
> 
> If you see something fishy post it up here someone will help you out!



I checked it, didn't see anything suspicious. 



yogurt_21 said:


> backup the data and remove the raid. Format the drives individually and then run the patch found by following the links in this post
> 
> Then redo the raid, and copy the data back over.



Mmm... We'll I do need to delete a fair bit of 'junk' from my HDD, but Is till got to back up like 1TB of stuff which I don't really want to do unless absolutely needed (I got a very slow External HDD and it's only like 500GB and I got a SSD of only 60GB).

I should also report, every time I start up my computer and it finishes boot-up and I get into the desktop straight away it pops up like three times with "Open With: Choose the Program you want to use to open this file: File: Hot"

When you open the file with Notepad or Word, it comes up with this.



> ===========================================================================
> Interface List
> 13...e0 cb 4e 82 be f6 ......802.11n Wireless LAN Card
> 12...00 24 1d 20 6d d5 ......Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20) #2
> ...



Could this potentially have anything to do with my two HDD acting up and my lagg issues?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 7, 2011)

Afaik green version drives are not ment to be raided and used for OS they dont have LPEA active (not sure but think its large partition enhanced access) and are not designed for that use. i remember reading something about that 

on the OP though i have had a similar error with a 4 disk raid 0 and it ended up being 1 drive that was faulty, at first it did reset and carry on working but eventualy it died, they were caviar blues though 

And its allways worth gettin new sata leads on their as they frequently become defective.


----------



## AsRock (May 7, 2011)

If bootable try running Intel RST and verify the raid.  And what i had some time ago which made the raid unbootable was to add another HDD and boot of that and verify the raid drives.


Was there not a post on here not to long ago about the greens having issue's and being recalled ?.

Other things you could check is the cables in they are fully connected and even try other cables.


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 7, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Afaik green version drives are not ment to be raided and used for OS they dont have LPEA active (not sure but think its large partition enhanced access) and are not designed for that use. i remember reading something about that
> 
> on the OP though i have had a similar error with a 4 disk raid 0 and it ended up being 1 drive that was faulty, at first it did reset and carry on working but eventualy it died, they were caviar blues though
> 
> And its allways worth gettin new sata leads on their as they frequently become defective.



I'm not using them for OS, I'm using my SSD as my OS.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 7, 2011)

ok id try new cables then maybe prepare for the passing of a HD sorry thats imho


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 7, 2011)

AsRock said:


> If bootable try running Intel RST and verify the raid.  And what i had some time ago which made the raid unbootable was to add another HDD and boot of that and verify the raid drives.
> 
> 
> Was there not a post on here not to long ago about the greens having issue's and being recalled ?.
> ...



I'm fairly sure all my cables are fully connected in (they are all very new as-well so I don't think there faulty). 

My raid IS fully bootable, I can access it and have been playing games on it for the last few weeks and been doing my normal things. 

I'll try the Intel RST and get back to you.

So Green Caviars aren't meant to be Raided?


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 7, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> ok id try new cables then maybe prepare for the passing of a HD sorry thats imho



But they are running perfectly fine, all I'm getting is a lagg spike every few hours that lasts a minute or two. I think they are very salvageable?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 7, 2011)

thats as i believe due to them being put under far more stress by raid operation, and i dont doubt your cables are plugged in as i said mine worked still but eventually fully died but i fixed a raid array once by replaceing perfectly fine correctly plugged in cables with new correctly plugged in ones , it was easier/cheeper then other fixes ive done.


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 7, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> thats as i believe due to them being put under far more stress by raid operation, and i dont doubt your cables are plugged in as i said mine worked still but eventually fully died but i fixed a raid array once by replaceing perfectly fine correctly plugged in cables with new correctly plugged in ones , it was easier/cheeper then other fixes ive done.



Ok, but I'd rather not try and replace my cables.

So if I un-raid both my HDD will they both separate and go blank (reformat themselves?)?


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 7, 2011)

OK! So I downloaded Intel RST and this is what I got.

So it seems like they are failed, though I can still access them and use them efficiently (and they are detected)?

Mmm weird. So I should back up and separate them (have them as two HDD)?


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 7, 2011)

So can people give me help on how to Un-Raid 0 my two HDD successfully?


----------



## Millennium (May 7, 2011)

You will have to back up and then split the raid, test the drives individually, if they are still faulty you might wanna just return them under warranty. That's what I'd do anyway. 

You can't keep the data if you break a raid 0 since it is split across the two drives.


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 7, 2011)

Millennium said:


> You will have to back up and then split the raid, test the drives individually, if they are still faulty you might wanna just return them under warranty. That's what I'd do anyway.
> 
> You can't keep the data if you break a raid 0 since it is split across the two drives.



We'll I'm backing up everything I NEED onto my External HDD. 

So when I split my Raid, do I need to re-format them?


----------



## Millennium (May 7, 2011)

Yes you will need to reformat them. How did you set it up in the first place did you use the RAID BIOS? You will need to delete the raid in the bios. I don't have raid but someone else can probably jump in with the specifics. I don't know if the intel raid tool you downloaded allows you to do everything from within windows but it might!


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 7, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Yes you will need to reformat them. How did you set it up in the first place did you use the RAID BIOS? You will need to delete the raid in the bios. I don't have raid but someone else can probably jump in with the specifics. I don't know if the intel raid tool you downloaded allows you to do everything from within windows but it might!



Yes I used RAID BIOS. I've forgotten most, if not all my computer knowledge since I've been in hardcore gaming, study and laziness.


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2011)

Millennium said:


> You will have to back up and then split the raid, test the drives individually, if they are still faulty you might wanna just return them under warranty. That's what I'd do anyway.


Agreed.  You'd probably benefit from buying another cheap 1tb+ drive to backup your data (since you said you do not have enough space on your external and it is slow).


Millennium said:


> You can't keep the data if you break a raid 0 since it is split across the two drives.


Yup, RAID 0 is also known as striping, because it "stripes" data across the drives (ie: writes different parts of the data to both drives at the same time, that's why it's faster).  If it were JBOD or "spanning" then you might have some luck recovering data (with special software) after a split, because then it just writes sequentially to the first drive until it's full and then starts on the next.

In any case, like I said above, your best option is to buy a new drive to back up your data on to before breaking the RAID array.


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 7, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Agreed.  You'd probably benefit from buying another cheap 1tb+ drive to backup your data (since you said you do not have enough space on your external and it is slow).
> 
> Yup, RAID 0 is also known as striping, because it "stripes" data across the drives (ie: writes different parts of the data to both drives at the same time, that's why it's faster).  If it were JBOD or "spanning" then you might have some luck recovering data (with special software) after a split, because then it just writes sequentially to the first drive until it's full and then starts on the next.
> 
> In any case, like I said above, your best option is to buy a new drive to back up your data on to before breaking the RAID array.



Thanks for the information, but I'm actually transfering all the most 'vital' data onto the external and thus it isn't as big as originally (because I'll just re-install most of my games etc).


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2011)

Ah, that will save you some money then 

Keep us updated on what happens after you split the RAID.  I'd recommend running tests on each drive with HD-Tune, as well as checking the SMART status.


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 7, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Ah, that will save you some money then
> 
> Keep us updated on what happens after you split the RAID.  I'd recommend running tests on each drive with HD-Tune, as well as checking the SMART status.



Ok, will do.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 7, 2011)

you should get a bit more life out of them that way as they will be parked more too


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 7, 2011)

Ok so I've backed up all my data, now what do I do exactly? Do I have to un-raid via the BIOS?


----------



## 95Viper (May 7, 2011)

Run Intel RST, again, click on the "set to normal" for each drive and see if they will.



Spoiler



Resetting a Disk to Normal

You can reset a SATA disk to normal when the storage system reports one of the following disk statuses:

At risk
A disk is reported at increased risk of failing in the near future that could be due to a slow degradation over time. You can choose to ignore this alert at this time by resetting the disk to normal, but it may re-appear if the disk continues to assert this condition. We recommend that you contact the manufacturer for more information to prevent potential data loss.

Failed
A SATA disk has failed to properly complete read and write operations in a timely manner, and data may be lost. We recommend that you replace the failed disk as soon as possible to return the overall storage system to normal. In this state, data may be lost, but you can try resetting the disk to normal and attempt a data recovery. If the disk operations continue to fail, the disk will return to a failed state immediately.

If the failed disk is an array disk, refer to the Troubleshooting section for guidelines on rebuilding a failed or degraded volume.

1.	Under ‘Status’, in the Manage subsection, locate the disk reported as at risk or failed. You can also perform this action from Manage Disk, which is accessible by clicking the disk in the storage system view.

2.	Click 'Reset disk to normal'. The page refreshes instantly, returning to a normal state.



If they re-set, then try them for a while and see if the fail again.


If they do not re-set, it may very be drives dying or some smart data causing the fault.
Or, you may, actually have some bad sectors.
You will have to turn off the raid to check the smart data.

You can try to repair/check with the bootable version of WD Diagnostics.

You will need to burn the iso to a bootable USB stick or a cd/dvd.
You may need to turn off the raid in the bios, I don't recall if I had to do that, but it won't hurt anything. Just turn it back on when you finish(before you re-boot into windows or you will get an error).

Now, the other thing could be, the TLER, do you know if your drives support it?


Spoiler



If the drive itself is inherently reliable but has some bad sectors, then TLER and similar features prevent a disk from being unnecessarily marked as 'failed' by limiting the time spent on correcting detected errors before advising the array controller of a failed operation. The array controller can then handle the data recovery for the limited amount involved, rather than marking the entire drive as faulty.


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 8, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Run Intel RST, again, click on the "set to normal" for each drive and see if they will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I reset the Raid back to normal, and now they both appear 'normal' on boot up and in the Intel RST. I don't know exactly if my drives support TLER. 

I'm actually going to go on the safe side and 'unraid' my two drives and I'll do some tests to see if there alright. I didn't really need the speed boost of RAID 0 really since I was only playing games, nothing too intense.

Cheers for the help everyone, I'll post a reply up when I've finished unraiding and reformatting both of them.


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 8, 2011)

Ok so I went into the RAID BIOS (CTRL+I) and DELETED my RAID 0, and now it shows them as both seperate. However when I get onto my desktop, is says it has detected and installed both of my HDD but I cannot seem to access nor find them on my Computer > HDD area. Do I need to do something to see them again?

And also how do I get rid of the RAID Bios step in bootup from showing up now (since I don't run a RAID anymore).


----------



## AsRock (May 8, 2011)

Start\control panel\administrative tools\computer management\ then go to Disk management and set them up again like format partition size and all that.

You might want to do the none quick format just incase there is bad sectors on the disk.


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 8, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Start\control panel\administrative tools\computer management\ then go to Disk management and set them up again like format partition size and all that.
> 
> You might want to do the none quick format just incase there is bad sectors on the disk.



Ok, cheers. I'll report back after they've been reformatted and stuff.


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 8, 2011)

Ok so I'm reformatting (I didn't take your advice AsRock, I'd rather get them all fully formatted since I got stuff to do). Is it possible to format two drives at once?


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

Sensi Karate said:


> Ok so I'm reformatting (I didn't take your advice AsRock, I'd rather get them all fully formatted since I got stuff to do). Is it possible to format two drives at once?


I don't see why not, and I think I may have done it before.


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 8, 2011)

Wow it's going to take over 2 hours to format both drives. -_- I know doing a full format will test all the sectors out and such, but my god it's taking forever. -_-


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

Well, it's writing 0's all the way across the drives


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 8, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Well, it's writing 0's all the way across the drives



Yay for 0's. -_-


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 8, 2011)

and just afaik, these drives do prefectly fine in raid. Have 2 in raid 1 on my nas and 3 in raid 0 on my primary rig. 

then at work we've raided hundreds on server builds (our eco line) again in raid with no issues.


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 8, 2011)

OK! So both the HDD have FINALLY finished reformatting and I've scanned them with HD Tune and they seem alrigh' but I can't see them in Computer > HDD?

Also how do you get rid of the BIOS bootup thing (CTRL+I) cause I don't really need that anymore.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 8, 2011)

Sensi Karate said:


> OK! So both the HDD have FINALLY finished reformatting and I've scanned them with HD Tune and they seem alrigh' but I can't see them in Computer > HDD?
> 
> Also how do you get rid of the BIOS bootup thing (CTRL+I) cause I don't really need that anymore.



for the drives to show up in windows, use disk manager, for the raid popping up at boot, change your sata options in bios to serial/single drive mode


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 8, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> for the drives to show up in windows, use disk manager, for the raid popping up at boot, change your sata options in bios to serial/single drive mode



Cheers! I was stupid, the reason they weren't showing up was because I hadn't allocated a drive letter. 

Thanks everyone for the awesome help!


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 8, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> and just afaik, these drives do prefectly fine in raid. Have 2 in raid 1 on my nas and 3 in raid 0 on my primary rig.
> 
> then at work we've raided hundreds on server builds (our eco line) again in raid with no issues.



Ugh, so I could of kept them in Raid 0? :l Oh well, I don't really need the speed boost since I'm not running my OS off of them.


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 8, 2011)

Everything is back to normal now essentially! I haven't experienced a lagg spike and my computer is running A LOT faster with all the junk I cleaned out (even off my SSD). 

However now I'm trying to redownload some of my programs (like Firefox and Chrome) but Internet Explorer won't let me download ANYTHING. I'm trying to download Firefox, Chrome, Adobe Plug ins etc, but when I click the download button all it does is refresh the page. Zzzz...


----------



## Sensi Karate (May 8, 2011)

Ah nevermind, I could download the new IE 9 so now I've been able to download all the bits-n-bobs I need. Cheers all for the support!

I'm going to be positng another problem on the General (even though its a Network problem sorta) so help me again kthnxbai.


----------

